# Schutzhund/German Shepherd Shirts



## Whitepine (Mar 20, 2011)

Anyone know where you can get Schutzhund or German Shepherd T-shirts and that sort of thing? I know met cafe has some stuff but it doesn't seem like any of the equipment suppliers have much.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

Ebay!

German Shepherd SCHAFERHUND 1 Police K-9 T-shirt (SM) - eBay (item 120662405324 end time May-20-11 13:02:13 PDT)

There's lots of interesting stuff there


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Cafe press has tons, EliteK9 has $5 shirts with an order, it is their logo. I have the shirts/hoodies and decals from here:
CANINESPECIALTS.COM too bad they don't have more selection!


----------



## Bullet (Dec 14, 2000)

There are several vendors listed on the USCA website. www.germanshepherddog.com
I would try a few of these guys.

Al Govednik


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

What about finding a place to make custom ones?

We just got a price from someone in our area who makes t-shirts (we used our own logo) and sells them fairly reasonable. Obviously we got a deal for purchasing in quanity (for the club) but if you want a nice t-shirt that has certian things on it, I highly recommend doing it yourself.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Did you know Cafe Press will make things for you if you provide the design?


----------



## Whitepine (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone


----------

